# Stefanie Hertel



## pinter (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo
Suche unbedingt das Video!!!!

Stefanie Hertel schwebt mit einem Tänzer über die Bühne. Unterm Kleidchen blitzt der nackte Hintern der blonden Sängerin hervor.In der ARD-Show „Immer wieder sonntags“ ihres Mannes Stefan Mross (33) wirbelte die Traunsteinerin richtig flott über die Bühne.

Das knappe Kleid flog in die Höhe – und fast 1,5 Millionen TV-Zuschauer sahen für einen kleinen Moment Stefanies knackigen Po. Passend ihr Titel, zu dem sie so losgelöst tanzte: „Männer wollen immer nur dein Bestes...“.

Viele Fans fragten sich später, ob der Volksmusik-Star denn nichts unter dem Kleid getragen habe. „Natürlich! Ich gehe doch nicht halbnackt auf die Bühne“, so Stefanie. „Ich habe einen ganz normalen String-Tanga getragen.“ Nichts Aufregendes. Eben wie ihn viele Millionen Frauen auch tragen.

Vielleicht könnt ih mir weiter helfen
Gruß und Danke
**********************************************************************************************
Hi Pinter, um einen Request erfüllt zu bekommen musst du mindestens 20 Beiträge in Form von einer netten Bedankung oder so schreiben, dann wird dir, wenn möglich geholfen.
mfg blupper


----------



## Ronja (31 Mai 2009)

Uh, also das Video würd ich auch gern sehen.


----------



## astrosfan (18 Juni 2009)

So, auch hier nochmal der Link:

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=282345

Viel Spaß :thumbup:


----------

